# Best Product to use for Lacquering Tweed?



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

Just picked up a gorgeous 5E3 head cab from Sourmash Cabs today that is going to be my next build project. Now sorry if this is a dumb question but what's the best product to Lacquer a Tweed cab and wheres a good place to buy it in Canada? I hear of people using Shallac or Lacquer, are they the same thing?

I hear a spray can is the best way to get it uniform, any advice on brand or location to buy some in a can?

Here's a pic of the cab for some Amp Porn 

BTW, I have to give a shout out to Sourmash cause their products, service and pricing were awesome! Super personable, would highly recommend them if you guys are looking for an amp cab. No affiliation, just a very happy customer


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

I used a clear oil based polyurethane satin and five coats of Minwax Honey Pine PolyShades satin, check out my tweed cabinet build below...

Build Thread - Tweed Cabinet Build


----------



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

jimsz said:


> I used a clear oil based polyurethane satin and five coats of Minwax Honey Pine PolyShades satin, check out my tweed cabinet build below...
> 
> Build Thread - Tweed Cabinet Build


Can't see anything thanks to Photobucket Pics being blurred  What made you decide to go Poly and satin? Any negatives by going that route?


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Sorry, I can see the pics fine, had no idea they were blurred out. I'm going to transfer them over to Imgur and redo the thread. Thanks for letting me know.

There were no negatives, but what it did was make the tweed look aged as if it were stuck in a closet for 40 years. If you don't want that look, then you make only want to use the clear poly satin. If you want it to be shiny, use a poly high gloss. I use poly on almost everything, looks great and stands up over time.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I can see all the pics. When photobucket screwed everything up, there was an extension that you could get for firefox, called 'photobucket embed fix'. It's available for Chrome as well, and @Yamariv , I'd recommend it. It fixes many of the missing pics you find in a lot of forums.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

I spray multiple coats of orange shellac till' I get the tint I want. Average is 10 coats...dries very quickly in he sun.


----------



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

Wow, that looks gorgeous!! Question, from the research I've been doing I hear shellac is pretty soft and should be covered with a tougher clearcoat after to protect it, what your thoughts?


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

think for a minute ... used for "french polishing" high end furniture .... not used for hard protection ... also locking wound wire in transformers .

besides , a little rubbing alcohol (solvent agent) will soften, clean or remove shellac


absolutely great looking work !


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

The shellac absorbs somewhat into the fabric...seems to stand up well.
It hasn't been exposed to harsh solvents but for that matter , neither have any other amps or guitars I've owned. 
The only one that really does a number on it is it's thinner, methyl hydrate.
I suppose a clear coat would be good insurance but I haven't had the need to circle back yet.
Ideally, a tinted lacquer would probably be the best route. Never been much of poly guy.
When transporting it has a cover.My main gigging amp below is going on 10 years without a blemish.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

found this.... Lacquering Tweed Tips?
a good read and a couple of links for both finishes.


----------

